# Finally over 15st



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Been aiming to get over 15st for ages and finally 15st now at 5'11.

Abs are basically gone but feeling good, feeling strong and certainly feel bigger. 8 weeks into my first cycle of test e.

View attachment 83749


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Great progress mate.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Haha cheers mate. Hardly ever post pics of my progress but I am actually chuffed for reaching 15st. Was stuck between 13.5 & 14st for what seemed forever.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

what got you past the 13.5/14 mark then mate


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> what got you past the 13.5/14 mark then mate


Less volume, slightly upped my protein and more consistency I'd say. And not forgetting my first cycle of 500mg test a week. Must have helped!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Bet you're dreading having a sh!t


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> Less volume, slightly upped my protein and more consistency I'd say. And not forgetting my first cycle of 500mg test a week. Must have helped!


It would be interesting to see a before test and of course we have the after shot.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

he`ll be back down to 14 after his next dump


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Haha, will just stay constipated so I stay over the 15st mark ha. Na, I'm not overly obsessed about it. I only try and weigh myself once every fortnight.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

stuck at around 13.10 myself mate, but 5weeks into a test&low tren cycle so hoping to be looking at a decent way into the 14stone milestone by the end!

reps on 15stone!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Good stuff dude..well done. I remember passing the 15 mark myself too!!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheers guys  .


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

well done mate keep up the good work


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Started cutting 2.5 weeks ago and this is where I'm at. Fat seems to be coming off nicely now. Probably another 7/8 weeks till I'm at a bodyfat I'm happy with.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Cutting during PCT?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

PCT doesn't start for another 6/7 weeks.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Leg shot:


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Calves need a lot of work but happy with how quads and hams are coming along.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Quads look great mate.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Looking good mate, are those the absolute smallest undercrackers you have to make your tackle appear bigger lol?!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Looking excellent at that weight


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheers guys, been hammering my legs for some time now and starting to see some good results!



Gary29 said:


> Looking good mate, are those the absolute smallest undercrackers you have to make your tackle appear bigger lol?!


Haha, it does appear a decent size on there doesn't it but tbf there's nowt there, I'm all bollox lol.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Just pushed over 16 myself, was hanging around the late 14st mark and ran dbol & test E, after 3 weeks flew through 15st to 16st 3lb. Should get some pics of myself on here tbh.

Looking good tho mate :thumb: I dont think your as "fat" as you think you are tbh


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Good going mate. Looking good. What you aiming for? or you just going to keep going.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Want to get to around 8% bf in the next 6 weeks and then a really slow lean bulk through winter. Hoping to compete next year so will see where I am with a few more cycles under my belt. My first cycle has been really good.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

radicalry00 said:


> Want to get to around 8% bf in the next 6 weeks and then a really slow lean bulk through winter. Hoping to compete next year so will see where I am with a few more cycles under my belt. My first cycle has been really good.


Good luck. Keep it real and eat well, you'll soon get there. Maybe try and up your protein intake. Whats your food plan looking like at the moment?


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

Great progress, would be interested to see you food plan.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Diet at the moment is pretty much the same as my bulking one but my carb portions are about half of what they were and I've cut them completely after 5 unless I'm training late.

Breakfast: 50g oats, 60g whey, fruit.

11am: 50g rice or small sweet potato & fist or meat

1.30pm: 50g rice or small sweet potato & fish or meat

4.00: 50g rice or small sweet potato and fish or meat.

7.00: 6 egg omelletee

pre bed: 60g whey.


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Looking good mate. 15st and 8%bf is my target for this year.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

So roughly what amount of protein are you getting daily?


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Look in good shape bud


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

First day in gym for 8 days as I needed a break! Quick progress snaps.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Update shot

View attachment 86717


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

What leg routine are you following mate?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Change it up quite often. Today I did 3-4 sets of leg extensions ramping the weight up each set, then same with legs press and hack squat. Then did some leg curls and did 3 heavy sets of calf raises. Then a rest pause set of about 70 standing calf raises to hammer calves as I need to stimulate some growth in em!


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

looking canny mate, what weight are you now?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

14st 10lbs in this photo taken yesterday:

View attachment 87714


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Fat said:


> What leg routine are you following mate?


For legs I do 3/4 heavy sets pyramiding up for squats or leg press. Then 3 sets of 10-12 on hack squats. Leg extentions, leg curls aand then 3 sets of 12 on calves. Finish with an FST-7 sets on standing calf raises at the moment as they're lagging!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Some of me in Turkey last week:




























Yes my calves are skinny, quads are pretty decent though. I'll try and get some proper leg shots.


----------

